# Making an offer for a sailboat



## archimedes (May 14, 2014)

I've been shopping for a new sailboat.

What I'm finding is a lot of boats that seem to be over priced. In my area it is not unusual to find a boat with an asking price 250% of NADA book value. Many of the boats are in "fair" condition, and that's being very generous to say the least.

What's wrong with this picture. Is NADA valuation way off? Is there more price flexibility in boats prices than I realize? Or are there just a lot of unrealistic people in my area?

I don't know what to make of this.


----------



## grampianvoyager (May 8, 2014)

Go to eBay and use those prices as a starter price, It is a buyers market and make sure you take advantage of it or walk away.


----------



## Alex W (Nov 1, 2012)

On older boats what matters most is condition then original build quality. Blue book type guides are nearly useless in my experience.

On almost every boat <35' and >25 years old the wear items (sails, motor, cushions, canvas, rigging) are worth far more than the overall boat value. A boat which needs everything refit should be really cheap. A boat in amazing condition with new or excellent condition sails, motor, etc, from a good manufacturer would be worth a lot more (around here it would be about $30k for a 30' boat with excellent everything).

Understanding price means being able to understand condition.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

My take is that many sellers look at the prices of other boats for sale and sets his or her price similarly, sometimes regardless of condition in case that buyer comes along who doesn't look too deeply thinks the price is fair because the other boats in the area are the same price. This is when good negotiating skills and a spot on survey will help the buyer not make a poor decision.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

What budget range are we talking about ? What size, what age? Makes, models? 

I could imagine a wide range of prices in an older boat that's been well cared for and one that's been neglected..or in " Fair" shape. 

This spring I was sitting next to a 35 year old, one owner, Sabre that looked like it was just delivered yesterday from the factory. There would be a big swing in price for the same vessel that's been neglected for years. 

Just out of curiosity, I looked up my vessel on the NADA site. I thought the asking price they returned was well within reason. I couldn't imagine them coming back with a price 250% more.
Nor would I sell it for 250% less.. ;-) 

Seller motivation is something you have to feel out. I saw an asking price drop $20,000 once after being on the market for a year. The actual selling price was $50,000 lower. because the owner purchased his new boat already and just wanted to be done with the deal. 

I think it's best to know what you want, and know what you think it's worth to you..and then kick a lot of tires until you find the deal you're happy with, or can live with.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi Archimedes,

For starters, there are regional variations in prices with places like Lake Lanier GA being one of the higher priced areas. I attribute this to supply & demand; fewer boats available for large population of people wanting boats.
Boat prices seem to be cheaper on the east coast than on the left coast & PNW.
So where are you located & what kind of boat(s) are you looking for/at?

Some boat models do sell at a premium price (Pacific Seacraft, Canadian Sailcraft, Swann etc) while some are difficult to give away.


----------



## GeorgeB (Dec 30, 2004)

Interesting, I "priced" out my boat on NADA and it came in at a little over half of a broker appraisal done this past spring. (Broker was putting together a deal on a 40 footer for me and had to sell my present boat before closing on the new one so I think I was getting an honest appraisal.)


----------



## archimedes (May 14, 2014)

Pacific Seacraft in my dreams, but that's just not in the budget.

This will be my first "big boat". I will be single handing it mostly. Preferably in the 27' to 30' range. I don't think I would need , nor feel comfortable, with anything bigger. Something under $30k

I spend part of the year in FL and part in Cape Cod, so I'm willing to look anywhere on the east coast if a good deal comes along. So far have only looked in FL. Mostly Com-pacs, Hunters, Catalinas. Preferably a shoal draft due to the shallow FL waters I sail in.

I looked at a boat today, almost thirty years old in pretty much original condition. It was fairly maintained, not well maintained, with an asking price of $27k and an NADA $9.5k. and nada assumes average condition, this boat was below average. It makes me scratch my head. 

I'm willing to expand my boat brand wish list if anyone has any suggestions. 

Are boat brokers a good idea or do they just represent sellers?


----------



## GeorgeB (Dec 30, 2004)

Archimedes, the broker usually represents the seller. You can hire a broker to represent you. Brokers only get paid when the boat sells so they are pretty savvy when it comes to the marketplace. Remember that the price you are looking at is the asking, not closing price. You are free to offer what the boat is worth to you. Boats vary widely in condition, age, and added features. Do a lot of research, kiss a lot of toads. Enjoy the hunt. And remember, someday you too, will be a seller. In my particular case, the broker would be my agent in selling my boat, then an agent for Jeaneau in selling the forty footer.


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

archimedes said:


> I've been shopping for a new sailboat.
> 
> What I'm finding is a lot of boats that seem to be over priced. In my area it is not unusual to find a boat with an asking price 250% of NADA book value. Many of the boats are in "fair" condition, and that's being very generous to say the least.
> 
> ...


Until last month I had been doing all the boat valuations for all the banks in Ontario for the last fifteen years. I have worked will all the marine valuation tools available. I came to the conclusion that the NADA values are just about in line with what a bank would loan on a particular vessel and no where close to actual market value.

The most accurate pricing tool I have seen is soldboats.com but it is quite expensive unless you can write it off.


----------



## scratchee (Mar 2, 2012)

Archimedes,

I saw a very nice Cal 2-29 in the Baltimore area last week (anybody know _Wildfire?_.) The owners told me they are considering selling her so they can move up. I didn't ask how much they thought she was worth, but I was kinda blown away by how nice that boat was. An average Cal 2-29 (not this one) might go for something in the $15k range. I have a Cal 2-27 and can recommend this line of boats for the use you described.

As a general comment, I occasionally see boats for sale that are clearly being sold by someone who bought them many years ago when the market was much different than it is now. These people have not paid attention to the market and have had an idea in their mind for all these years about what their boat was worth. I pity them for the rude awakening that they will surely have after a few weeks. This phenomenon may account for some of the prices you've seen, though probably not all.


----------



## archimedes (May 14, 2014)

Thanks for the inputs guys.

I think I might add the Cal 2-29 to the list - nice boat. 

A factor I hadn't considered and am noticing more now is the length of time some boats sit on the market. I guess that goes to the point raised about the change in the boat market. The boat I looked at today has been for sale for almost 3 yrs.

I guess I just need to get more comfortable offering what I think it is worth _to me_ irrespective of the asking price - within reason of course.

But if a boats has been on the market for years and years that should be a pretty good indication that the asking price is too high. Or maybe the seller isn't really interested in selling.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Absolutely the worst thing one can do to a boat is not use it. If a boat has been for sale for 3 years, you can be pretty sure than much of her equipment; fresh water system, roller furling gear, engine and windlass, etc. has not been used very much.
That may mean a terrific opportunity for someone who can do the work necessary to bring all the gear back into service, but not for someone who must hire that work out.
Purchasing a boat in the spring or early summer, rather than the late fall or winter, will make getting a great deal harder, so if you can wait, you can save big.
Offer much less than you are willing to spend; you can always come back with a better offer if your first is refused. This is a business deal and feelings shouldn't come into play. A low offer shouldn't embarrass you, nor should it offend the seller. You either come to an agreement that suits you both or you move on; there are plenty of good boats out there.
I purchased my boat for around 2/3rds of the asking price, so don't let a high asking price prevent you from making an offer.
Good luck.


----------



## Hush34 (Dec 12, 2013)

The NADA people specialize in automobiles not sailboats. There are so many variations to consider between boats of the same make and model. When dealing with sailboats look at the model you are interested in on a boat buying website like Yachtworld.com or sailboat listings.com. After you back out the cost of brokers (10% in most cases) from the averages you will have an idea what the market is asking. Last thing you have to do is figure out what you want to pay and make an offer. Don't be a silly ass and l low ball the hell the owner of a boat you really want...I had a guy do this to me and I told him to pound sand...even when he came back with more reasonable offers I refused to deal with him. Anyway, it is a buyer market so come up with a reasonable offer and you may be surprised that you get the boat you want for the price you feel is fair to pay.


----------



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

Fair market value is what a willing buyer pays to a willing seller.

Boats are not cars. Cars are necessities and sell in high volume. Their value is not so dependent on economic conditions. Cars are "fungible" and generally have fewer variations in value as boats do.

For most buyers, a boat is a luxury item. There is no need to buy one. It's value is much more elastic and depends upon economic conditions.

There are several factors to consider:

1. Supply is much greater than demand. Sailing is a dying sport/hobby/activity; there are fewer and fewer participants in the market. Buyer demand has fallen. The heyday was in the 70s and 80s, when supply was plentiful. Boats have lasted longer than anyone ever expected. There has been only incremental functional improvements in recreational sailboats in the last 50 years. There are now many more boats that can supply the functional enjoyment of sailing than there are potential buyers.

2. Fewer folks can afford to own a keelboat due to the economic recession. Discretionary income has fallen. Few are willing to shoulder the ongoing expenses associated with keelboat ownership: slip rental, maintenance, and operating expenses.

3. Most boats are barely used. Walk down the docks of any marina, any day of the week. The majority of boats are rarely, if ever used.

4. There is a lack of accurate market information due to low volume and a lack of any centralized accurate sales price informatin. Boats take a long time to sell. Many owners do not need to sell. Owners are hesitant to fully comprehend the concept of market value; they believe their boat is worth a certain amount, regardless of market conditions. Some owners do not accept the idea that they will never recover the money they have spent on improving their vessels. Contrary to broker bullshizzle, a boat is not an "investment" - boats are depreciating property with high ongoing expenses.

Your best bet is to educate yourself, be skeptical of all the marketing B.S., become aware of the supply and what sellers are willing to sell for. You should become your own market expert, and not rely on someone who will make money off your ignorance.

There are some motivated sellers out there who are going through financial distress, divorces, business failures, etc. Those are the ones you want to buy from. Look for well-maintained boats whose owners recently improved with new sails, new inboard, new electronics and other costly "improvements", not knowing that there financials circumstances would take a downturn.


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

When I was selling my previous boat and buying my current one about 4 years ago, I looked at NADA and BUCValu prices. I found them to be of limited value, especially on older boats. The problem is they don't have enough sales data, so it appears they use some sort of a depreciation factor to generate the number. As noted, soldboats.com is the best source as it gives you actual recent sales. But it is for boating professionals only. If you are working with a broker , he should be willing to give you a report with recent sales of the boat model you are considering.


----------



## blutoyz (Oct 28, 2012)

NADA values are worthless

You offer what it is worth to you so if you look at a boat they are asking $15K for and you see it worth $10K then that is your offer. If you have cash and they are tired of sitting on the boat you may actually be doing them a favor.

P.S. - If you are finding boats in the 27'-31' range overpriced you are looking in the wrong places


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

I will have to say I think NADA has some value, and like it or not it will likely be used for any insurance claims unless you have an agreed value policy. Boats I see that sell quickly are normally not too far from NADA value. It really depends on how fast you need to buy or sell. If you are willing to let a boat sit on the market for years go by what people are listing on Yachtworld, if you want to sell quickly go more by NADA. I have had my eyes on Yachtworld for a long time and a rough estimate I would say at least half the boats listed have been on there four years or more, at least in the northeast. Even if you go to Sailboat listings it is not uncommon to see listings that were posted in 2011. To me that says one thing, they are asking too much, or it is not really for sale. I will say sometime NADA values are surprisingly high, other times very low. There have been some cases here that people say they paid significantly less than what the sale shows on soldboats so even that may not be 100% accurate. 

If you think your NADA is half than actual value then good luck with getting what you want. Even if your boat is mint.


----------



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

archimedes said:


> But if a boats has been on the market for years and years that should be a pretty good indication that the asking price is too high. Or maybe the seller isn't really interested in selling.


Or their is something wrong that shows up every time it is surveyed.


----------



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

I just checked Nada for a 1985 Catalina 30
They said 15k to 17k.

Sounds right about right to me.

They may sell for maybe 20 to 25 so Nada is a little lower than what they actually sell for.

Makes sense if it is a bank number, IE what the bank figures they can get in a fire sale.


Give us some examples.
Boat
Nada
Listing


----------



## cthoops (Apr 30, 2012)

miatapaul said:


> Even if you go to Sailboat listings it is not uncommon to see listings that were posted in 2011. To me that says one thing, they are asking too much, or it is not really for sale.


The problem I found with sailboatlistings.com is that many people didn't take down the ad after the boat had sold. It got to the point that if it wasn't listed in the previous six months I didn't even bother to send an email, because I got so tired of the responses that said it had already been sold.

And often even after I had inquired, the ad STILL wasn't removed.


----------



## sailpower (Jun 28, 2008)

davidpm said:


> I just checked Nada for a 1985 Catalina 30
> They said 15k to 17k.
> 
> Sounds right about right to me.
> ...


That "little lower" is 25%-40% or so.


----------



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

sailpower said:


> That "little lower" is 25%-40% or so.


And then just about two weeks ago I worked with a guy to buy C30 in excellent shape with several extras for I think it was 11,200

It sold cheap because it had a raw water cooled Universal that scared off most people. The motor was rebuilt about 5 years ago and seemed perfect.

Time will tell.

I don't know what my point is except that it seems like there is a wide variation in pricing.
I just looked at the last 20 Catalina 30's sold and they averaged 19k, lowest was 11,200 highest was 27k

I think that the very best value is often the most expensive boat.

Let's say for example you are in the market for a Catalina 30 know they generally go for about 20k.

You find one that in the last 5 years has had. Hull barrier coated, Keel removed and re-bedded and keel boats checked or replaced, Topsides and deck is clean, Winches replaced with two speed self tailing, Hatches and port-lights replaced, Thru-hulls replaced, Custom anchor mount installed, new modern anchor and 30' chain and 200' rhode, new Bimini and dodger, New Beta diesel, new water and fuel tanks, rewired to abyc standards, New windex, depth, radar and electronic package, new standing and running rigging and replaced chain plates, new sails and roller furling and covers and interior cushions.

If the the guy wanted 30k and you had the money that would probably be an awesome deal assuming it didn't have soft decks or a leaky hull deck joint or some other boat deal killer.

The sad thing is that the guy would probably be hard pressed to get 30k for a Catalina 30 that he just put well over 50k into.

As someone has already said the consumables on a boat can easily be worth more that the boat once it is over 20 years old.

The way I explained it to the guy who just got the boat for 11,200. Buying an old boat is like playing Russian roulette only the gun has 50 chambers (The actual risk is unknown and depends on the boat) and only one bullet. Every time you go out you pull the trigger. Most of the time you go sailing and come back, no problem, sometimes something goes boom and you have to fix it.

Another guy I'm working with just bought a Bristol 32. Started it up for the first time and noticed the raw water pump was seized. Boom the bullet was in the chamber, who knew. Costs a few hundred.


----------



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

cthoops said:


> The problem I found with sailboatlistings.com is that many people didn't take down the ad after the boat had sold. It got to the point that if it wasn't listed in the previous six months I didn't even bother to send an email, because I got so tired of the responses that said it had already been sold.
> 
> And often even after I had inquired, the ad STILL wasn't removed.


That sound backwards to me. Why would you bother with boats that no one wanted for a year. They are probably trash that is over priced.

Would it work to keep track of what is available and jump on boats the same day they are listed? That way you have a chance of getting some fresh meat. The one percent boats, the ones you want, sell for their asking price the day they are listed by someone with cash in their hand.

But yes both buying and selling boats is time consuming and frustrating. That is why they invented yacht brokers.


----------



## cthoops (Apr 30, 2012)

davidpm said:


> That sound backwards to me. Why would you bother with boats that no one wanted for a year. They are probably trash that is over priced.
> 
> Would it work to keep track of what is available and jump on boats the same day they are listed? That way you have a chance of getting some fresh meat. The one percent boats, the ones you want, sell for their asking price the day they are listed by someone with cash in their hand.
> 
> But yes both buying and selling boats is time consuming and frustrating. That is why they invented yacht brokers.


Oh I completely agree. Now that I know a tiny bit I definitely wouldn't bother with a boat that had been sitting for so long. But back then when I didn't know anything.... A previous poster had said that it wasn't uncommon to see listings from 2011, noting that they were asking too much or not really for sale. I was just pointing out that in my experience those listings had already sold.

And you're absolutely right about the 1% boats going quickly. I've been hitting Yachtworld hard researching the next boat and have definitely found that to be the case. There was a stunning PSC listed in Noank that, according to the ad, hadn't arrived yet from its Carribean cruise. Within a few days of it's scheduled arrival it was "sale pending". Good thing we're not ready yet to pull the trigger, or there could have been a bidding war.


----------



## smj (Jun 27, 2009)

JimsCAL said:


> When I was selling my previous boat and buying my current one about 4 years ago, I looked at NADA and BUCValu prices. I found them to be of limited value, especially on older boats. The problem is they don't have enough sales data, so it appears they use some sort of a depreciation factor to generate the number. As noted, soldboats.com is the best source as it gives you actual recent sales. But it is for boating professionals only. If you are working with a broker , he should be willing to give you a report with recent sales of the boat model you are considering.


 The problem with soldboats.com is you're relying on brokers being honest about the actual selling price. I got into soldboats.com a couple of weeks ago and none of the boats that I've purchased through a broker had the actual price the boat sold for. Always on the high side.


----------



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

smj said:


> The problem with soldboats.com is you're relying on brokers being honest about the actual selling price. I got into soldboats.com a couple of weeks ago and none of the boats that I've purchased through a broker had the actual price the boat sold for. Always on the high side.


By how much?

Must depend on the broker. The few that I have checked were recorded correctly.


----------



## azguy (Jul 17, 2012)

davidpm said:


> I think that the very best value is often the most expensive boat.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## smj (Jun 27, 2009)

davidpm said:


> By how much?
> 
> Must depend on the broker. The few that I have checked were recorded correctly.


Both by about 8%. I think you're right, it does depend on the broker.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

This subject comes up over, and over again. Here is what I posted on this in another thread;


eherlihy said:


> I believe that anyone considering the purchase of a used boat should have as much information about the purchase as possible. It is another data point that should help any prospective buyer make an informed decision. Knowing the market for a particular year make and model can be as important as knowing what brand of engine, or the moisture reading of the hull and deck.
> 
> I have to respectfully disagree with Main Sail on his characterization on NADA as "Their values have been about as accurate as a drunk shooting darts from 40 yards." Unless he knows better drunk dart players than I do... NADA, IMHO, is consistently at the low end of the spectrum.
> 
> ...


...and here is that thread; http://www.sailnet.com/forums/boat-review-purchase-forum/61061-nada-no-longer-providing-prices-older-than-1975-a.html


----------



## Pegu club (Jun 10, 2012)

99% of the time you will never have to pay asking price, offer ten to twenty percent less than asking price, or less, depending on condition, but be ready to cut a check when they say that's fine,  it is a matter of what shape the boat is in, standing rigging, thru hulls, winches, deck, hull, these are the important things. jmo, good luck with your hunt.


----------



## archimedes (May 14, 2014)

I've had my eye on a particular boat for a while. But haven't made an offer because it is way over priced.

The seller relisted the boat with a new boat broker and _raised_ the price by 20%. I spoke with the first broker and he said that there hadn't been any offers on the boat at the original price. Makes you scratch your head. ??


----------



## sailpower (Jun 28, 2008)

archimedes said:


> I've had my eye on a particular boat for a while. But haven't made an offer because it is way over priced.
> 
> The seller relisted the boat with a new boat broker and _raised_ the price by 20%. I spoke with the first broker and he said that there hadn't been any offes and bad.rs on the boat at the original price. Makes you scratch your head. ??


If you are ready and able to make an offer why not do it? If it doesn't work out move on to the next one.

If you are not does it really matter how sellers are pricing their boats or what their reasoning is?

These observations about unrealistic sellers have been around since these forums first came online a long time ago, good times and bad.

When you are ready to buy you will no matter the market.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Archimedes you keep saying over priced.... what are you looking to pay? Free???
I'm considering offers on my boat. just thought I'd mention


----------



## archimedes (May 14, 2014)

deniseO30 said:


> Archimedes you keep saying over priced.... what are you looking to pay? Free???


If you're offering it for free, sure.


----------



## archimedes (May 14, 2014)

I've already made a fair market offer which was rejected. Even the broker thought it was a fair offer. The seller refused, no counter. So I've moved on. But I keep doing a search inputting my search parameters and that boat I mentioned keeps coming up and I just noticed the price _increase_ and the change of brokers. Yeah, must have been the brokers fault and the too _low_ price that was keeping it from selling. It just made me laugh.

I think sometimes people have a tough time letting go of their boat and it's really not about the price.


----------



## sailpower (Jun 28, 2008)

archimedes said:


> I've already made a fair market offer which was rejected. Even the broker thought it was a fair offer. The seller refused, no counter. So I've moved on. But I keep doing a search inputting my search parameters and that boat I mentioned keeps coming up and I just noticed the price _increase_ and the change of brokers. Yeah, must have been the brokers fault and the too _low_ price that was keeping it from selling. It just made me laugh.
> 
> I think sometimes people have a tough time letting go of their boat and it's really not about the price.


Clearly your definition of "fair market offer" is different from the sellers. You can define that any way you want to but there is no right or wrong, just differing criteria.

You like the boat and it seems to work for you. How much more do you need to come up to own it? Will it matter in ten years? Your call of course.

Good luck.


----------



## BarryL (Aug 21, 2003)

Hey,

Old used boat pricing / selling is a strange business.

I listed my O'day in October and didn't expect it to sell until this spring. I got some interest last fall but nothing serious. Spring came (terrible weather to be selling a boat) and no interest - like ZERO interest. I dropped my price from $32K to 30K. Still no interest. In June I contacted a few brokers. One guy seemed pretty good, he liked my ad and said my price was too low! He would be happy to take the boat in to his brokerage, raise the price and sell her for me. But then he would take $4K in commission and there were storage charges. No thanks!

In the middle of June I dropped my price again. I had some interest, including a low ball offer (I will buy the boat for $15K) that I rejected and a mysterious phone call from some guy saying he wanted to make me an offer. I called back and left two messages but he never returned my call.

Then I received an email from a local guy asking for some additional information. He liked my response so he came by to see the boat. Spent an hour going over it and then agreed to buy it for my full asking price. He didn't want a survey or a sea trial. I told him he had to at least sail the boat once. A few days later we met down at the marina for a sea trial. The wind was blowing 20+ from the south (which is good because there is no room for waves to develop). We went out and sailed under head sail alone and he couldn't stop smiling.

After the sail he gave me a check and I gave him the Certificate of Documentation. We had a few celebratory beers and he confided in me that he was worried because the boat seemed too cheap to him! He thought there must be something wrong with it for that price.

Anyway, he sailed the boat home Saturday and Sunday and is very happy (I am too).










SailNet Community - BarryL's Album: Deep Blue C - Picture

Barry


----------



## archimedes (May 14, 2014)

That looks like a nice boat well maintained boat. Congratulations on the sale.


----------



## denverd0n (Jun 20, 2008)

BarryL said:


> ...he liked my ad and said my price was too low!


I'd be curious what your ad looked like.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

You can have the boat free but all that went into it, the dingy and rolling cradle are 15k


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Barry love your new boat! thanks for the photos!


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

I sold my last boat that way...price was low very low, I needed a quick sale...I got the usual tire kickers but then got one newb to sailing but had done his research

he had me lock the price in writing he was so afraid Id try to dramatically increase the price when I got a bite.

I had no issue with that and all was good post survey.

buying and selling can be fun...you just have to be malleable or flexible if you will....


----------



## appick (Jan 20, 2014)

When it comes to making an offer on the sort of borderline shabby boats I look at that need gelcoat/paint/varnish/fiberglass/wood work I usually start at about 50% less the asking price. Then again I know I'm cheap, and I've paid less for my boats than most people pay for a car. I buy old boats because I enjoy sailing, and I'm decent at fixing things. This way I can be on the water cruising and racing for under $10k on my 29ft. The sad part is with my old 1961 hull and 1998 sails and a PHRF I still beat some more dedicated racers. Not alot mind you but a few every race. 

I'd agree that in the end for a nice boat the higher dollar ones would be the best value if you don't know how to do any of the above mentioned things. Sometimes projects go pear shaped and things are worse than they look. I had a Formosa 34 that I ended up scrapping out. I got the price I paid for the boat out of the scrap for the keel. Then I got a 1994 3cyl perkins, 8 bronze port lights, winches, heater, cleats, and fittings to boot. After all the work to get rid of it though I'd probably have to leave the engine off the list to account for the time spent. Ohwell live and learn.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

I did a really dumb thing.. concentrating on the mechanical electrical systems in my boat. the outside is nice. far from pristine but only one soft spot on the cabin roof where a another winch will be "someday" Just keeping the mold and mildew that forms on the decks and cockpit could be a weekly chore!


----------



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

appick said:


> I had a Formosa 34 that I ended up scrapping out. I got the price I paid for the boat out of the scrap for the keel. Then I got a 1994 3cyl perkins, 8 bronze port lights, winches, heater, cleats, and fittings to boot. After all the work to get rid of it though I'd probably have to leave the engine off the list to account for the time spent. Ohwell live and learn.


So what did you miss on the initial inspection that made it so you had to scrap it?


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

BarryL said:


> Hey,
> 
> Old used boat pricing / selling is a strange business.
> 
> ...


I had noticed the ODay was missing from your postings. Assumed you had sold it. Thanks for the story. Price of $30k seems on the lower end for that boat, but not crazy low. Interesting that the price was turning people away. Just the opposite of what you would expect. Hope you are enjoying the "new" C&C>


----------

